# 90 Gallon planted, no co2



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

I managed to make the hood, the lights are just shop lights from your local hardware store. Used a peat mix-potting soil as a base, then layered with pebbles, then play sand. just four months growth. Keeping discus in it now. All rock and wood workings were found on a beach, then cleaned etc. Just looking for some positive criticism, would love some new ideas for great plants that grow fast and aren't too demanding. I bought a discus about a month back even though i was pretty scared of the task. But to be honest i really wish i did it sooner. She has the greatest temperament and is much more social with the angelfish and myself. Actually interestingly enough her and the angelfish have managed to to create the strongest bond, they follow each other everywhere, eat together and sleep in the same spot. anyways, i'll post more later, setting up a 50 gallon planted in the kitchen and hoping to add more to the 90. 
All the best - Jerome


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Very nice tank. I do like how you have water lillies and the hood is quite attractive. Definayely an inspiring setup. I know a guy called Jerome. Haven't seen him in absolute Ages though.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! You've got quite a nice tank there!

I like the overall layout, but you should go with a black background for the tank, especially with shy fish like discus. Also, I love the top down shots of the floating plants and the lillies, but you cover it up with that giant hood!! It would be nice in your case to maybe look into hanging that shop fixture instead of the hood mount.

Nice tank, and welcome!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for the pictures of your aquarium. 
The aquarium looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey! And thanks for the comments, much appreciated  I've wanted to paint the back solid black for quite some time ameekplec. But hoping to just pick up a black backing next trip to the fish store, I think the colors will contrast better. The discus though, is not really jumpy or scared considering their presumed nature. She's really ballsy sometimes, always entertaining. 
Take care guys - jer


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow nice tank.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey Jerome,

Very nice tank. Is this your first planted tank? Do you fertilize at all?

As for additions, try pygmy chain sword for your foreground, it should grow quite well and I love the look of it.


----------



## thekeem (Sep 28, 2008)

Really nice photos. Also the tank looks really awesome.  beautiful lil' angel


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

*update*

so i ended up buying another discus to accompany the other one i bought 3 weeks ago. they're pretty much already bff's. cool huh? i also finished my 50 gal setup in the kitchen, pretty basic just some wood i found at a construction site and plants from the mother 90 gal tank. cheap set up, re-siliconed a tank given to me from my neighbor who had it sitting in her basement for uhm...20 years? a minor crack but silicone did wonders. probably going to breed angels in it eventually,but for now just some white clouds, a cory and a breeding colony of guppies, fun fun! ;-D here are some pics, enjoy yawl


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice finds. Just make sure they aren't roots from conifers (pines) as they secrete a toxic substance from the sap.

I love the discus, nice pics. I'd love some, but can't get another tank big enough for them...


----------

